# heh.



## Cermage (Nov 7, 2008)

first sig in a loooong time. made it during a break i was having from playing fallout.


----------



## War (Nov 8, 2008)

Way too much text. I really don't like the "ONE", it's very obstructing.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2008)

Lost you..


----------



## wichiandy (Nov 8, 2008)

That's good but too many text also blurred the meaning...


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 8, 2008)

eyebrows


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Its cool but maybe try making  each word a different color, might make it less confusing!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Too many friggin letters....And i thought Rock Lee and Guy from Naruto were the only ones who had such bushy brows.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Too many friggin letters....And i thought Rock Lee and Guy from Naruto were the only ones who had such bushy brows.



There's the agent from FLCL...but those were pasties.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 13, 2008)

Hes got that lumps and those robust eyebrows.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah way to much text, but I see what you wanted to do, but the text is too chaotic.


----------

